# Lucky's 13th Gotcha Day



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

13 years ago Lucky officially became ours on Presidents Day weekend 2003.He was a gangly young GSD boy who was tall and skinny. He grew another inch and bulked up. He has been so much a part of my daily life. Lucky and I did lots of walks and car rides and he was my steadfast companion till this last year. My boy is 14 . The age our vet and rescue stated when we got him was he was a year to a year and half. My young pup is a senior dog and today he is getting multiple treats. He will have his pasta dinner w/ meatballs. He got sausage gravy for breakfast. Got to run some errands but will be home with my boy for almost the entire day. 

Lucky I love you more then you can imagine and I know you have given me more then I could ever given you. Thank you my favorite companion and steadfast friend.


----------



## kelbonc

*Happy 13th Gotcha Day Lucky*!!! :wub:

I read about the pasta and meatballs and sausage gravy!! You sure are having a day fit for a king!! Enjoy all the loving coming your way sweet boy!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you from both of us.


----------



## MayzieGSD

Happy day Lucky! Sounds like you are being deservedly spoiled!


----------



## Stonevintage

Happy Gotcha day Lucky! Meatballs Yeaaaaa


----------



## dogma13

Happy Gotcha Day!Enjoy being spoiled buddy!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Gotcha day Lucky!!


----------



## Cheerful1

Happy Gotcha Day, Lucky - enjoy!


----------



## Gretchen

Lucky is the perfect name with you as his owner, Happy Gotcha Day!
And sausage gravy, wow - sounds great, I've never even had that.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool! Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!


----------



## GatorBytes

Ohhhh lucky, Lucky!, you rock 14! D&L, you rock too


----------



## Mary Beth

Happy 13th gotcha-day Lucky :wub: You're looking grea! Enjoy all your treats.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Awesome!!! Have the best pawday Lucky!


----------



## Shade

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky! May you have many more


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks everybody. Luck ate his pasta and meatballs laid in the snow,tolerated being dried off and otherwise my big guy did have a great day. He fell once when he crawled into the crate we have for Char;lie but the bed was out and he couldnt get traction so mom had to help. This most likely his last Gotcha Dayso I wanted him to have everything food wise that he could.


----------



## Heartandsoul

A very Happy Gotcha day. Seniors are so special.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Heart&Soul Thank you. Lucky as are all enior dogs is very specail. I can see him withdrawing more ands we try to cater to what he wants. My husband carries him up the stairs when Lucky wants to sleep uptsairs and when he doesnt I go downstairs when he cries. Its usually cause he needs to go out. He doesnt like company . Visits w/ my SIL when she comes over but usually goes off by himself,. His stats are goosd no issues on his senior check up . Vet believes and I have to concur he's losing feeling in his back legs and w/ think he has some signs of DM. But I am fortunate that my boy has been with me so long.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

A few pictures more,Daisy and Lucky the day we built the ramp for her and Lucky surveying his kingdom sans his sisters.God he looked so young.


----------



## astrovan2487

Lucky is one handsome guy for 14 years old. I hope you two get to spend many more gotcha days together.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

astrovan2487 said:


> Lucky is one handsome guy for 14 years old. I hope you two get to spend many more gotcha days together.


The second set of pictures were from 4 years ago and 3 years ago. Im stiil looking for his picture from when we got him. His Gotch picture. He is still a handsome boy.


----------



## HOBY

Lucky Boy Lucky, Happy G Day. Nice to see. Keep those seniors Rockin' and Rollin'.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Hoby .


----------



## Jenny720

Sweet!!! Happy gotcha day!!! Looking great!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jenny720 said:


> Sweet!!! Happy gotcha day!!! Looking great!!!!


Thanks Jenny


----------



## lorihd

happy gotcha day, you lucky handsome fella! its impossible not to spoil them rotten at this age  will it be fillet mignon tomorrow????


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

[email protected] said:


> happy gotcha day, you lucky handsome fella! its impossible not to spoil them rotten at this age  will it be fillet mignon tomorrow????


Thank you. I do think he's a handsome senior. Still no mignon just plain roast beef that came out a little dry so Lucky and Charlie have had that for two days. I do believe Luck is requesting pasta again!


----------

